
How to reduce your phone's addiction potential in 5 minutes - aae1897
https://medium.com/@ngoeke/how-to-escape-your-phones-toxic-grasp-in-the-next-5-minutes-507bf908c122
======
Townley
15 second summary of 5 minute article:

\- Keep your phone on silent at all times

\- Disable vibrations when on silent

\- Remove notifications from your home screen

